# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Changement de nom de profil

## free_01_binairy

Bonjour; je m'excuse si c'est pas le carde idal pour ce genre de poste
Je veux changer  mon nom de profil et depuis je poste mais rien n'y est fait. 
Ne peut on pas changer le nom de profil?
Et pourquoi depuis aucun administrateur ne me  rpond.
Le poste n'etait-il pas adquat?
 Si oui j'ai besoin d'un administrateur pour cela.
Merci de votre comprhension pour cette fois.

----------


## Azerx

Bonjour,
regarde ceci  ::): 
Bonne journe!

----------


## Anomaly

> Et pourquoi depuis aucun administrateur ne me  rpond.


En ce qui me concerne je n'ai pas reu de demande donc je ne peux pas faire de rponse.  :;): 

Suit le lien donn par la personne ayant post avant moi qui te donne la procdure pour pouvoir changer efficacement de pseudo.  :;):

----------

